# How to rate progess



## solidassears (Nov 20, 2017)

How do you rate progress so you know if you're getting the most from your time in the gym?

I've been working my ass off for about two years now; but in reality I haven't had good form until I got hooked up with the trainer I have now. I found him last March so it has been three days a week with him since March. The other days I do cardio. He is so good about form and knowing and not letting me break form at all so it seems like I'm making progress, but it also seems to be slow. Maybe it's more to do with my age; 65, but it's not like I'm not going all out I am. 

If I don't break form when I started I could only bench about 110, no form I could get 160. Now I can bench 160 and stay in form. Mark (My trainer says it's great) I just wonder if it's really great or more a sales job to keep me working with him. I have to admit I feel great and I have a lot more definition so I do look better for an old man. Still it seems like small gains to me. 

My legs are much better; I can push 600 on the sled and leg curls the whole stack, I don't remember what that is weight wise. Dead lifts 220 12 reps; I haven't tried anything heavier don't want to mess up my back. 

I'd really love to hear some feedback. I know I'n a woos compared to you young studs... LOL But it is what it is..


----------



## Beatguts (Mar 5, 2018)

For the majority, progress is getting stronger, bigger, leaner, or improving cardiorespiratory fitness (cardio bunnies). Look up the progressive overload principle. This basically explains how you get stronger, bigger, leaner, etc. Given your age, process will be slow even with properly structured diet and training. If you gained 50 pounds on your bench in 7 months, at age 65, I would be a happy trainer as well.


----------



## solidassears (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks, I feel better about the whole process now, since I wrote that last November.

Last week we did some lifts to find my max and it was really much more that I ever thought possible. We did it using machines so it may not be the same as free weights, but it gave me a lift to find out. We would start at a very low weight, like sitting overhead press starting at 40 pounds, 8 reps... rest one minute then up it to 60 pounds and again 8 reps etc. I could not believe were I ended up! I ended up lifting 190 plus the machine for the overhead press! Sheesh, when I started I couldn't even lift 100 overhead! So yeah, I'm, pretty happy and I'm not planning to stop or even slow down.


----------



## Beatguts (Mar 7, 2018)

solidassears said:


> Thanks, I feel better about the whole process now, since I wrote that last November.
> 
> Last week we did some lifts to find my max and it was really much more that I ever thought possible. We did it using machines so it may not be the same as free weights, but it gave me a lift to find out. We would start at a very low weight, like sitting overhead press starting at 40 pounds, 8 reps... rest one minute then up it to 60 pounds and again 8 reps etc. I could not believe were I ended up! I ended up lifting 190 plus the machine for the overhead press! Sheesh, when I started I couldn't even lift 100 overhead! So yeah, I'm, pretty happy and I'm not planning to stop or even slow down.



Progress is progress, but take anything on machines with a grain of salt. The fixed position, range of motion, physics of the pulleys, etc. do not warrant a "max". Machines certainly have their place in terms of isolation, angles of attack, and overall ease of use. I would encourage your trainer to program based off free-weights, with machines primarily being used as axillary lifts. Given your trainer is knowledgeable of proper form and you do not have any injuries.


----------



## solidassears (Mar 8, 2018)

Beatguts said:


> Progress is progress, but take anything on machines with a grain of salt. The fixed position, range of motion, physics of the pulleys, etc. do not warrant a "max". Machines certainly have their place in terms of isolation, angles of attack, and overall ease of use. I would encourage your trainer to program based off free-weights, with machines primarily being used as axillary lifts. Given your trainer is knowledgeable of proper form and you do not have any injuries.



Yup, I know machines are not the same as free weights. Most of my training / lifting is with free weights and Mark - my trainer is a real stickler about form, no breaking allowed, if I can't hold perfect form, lower the weight. I had been off for almost a month from that damn flu and this was part of getting back. I was just totally shocked at how much I could lift. Mark changes the routine up all the time which I think is great.


----------



## Oldschool (Mar 14, 2018)

Keep records. Update them regularly. 
This would include:
Weight
Body measurements (skin fold, tape)
Body fat (estimated using formula)
Workout details. 
Diet details.

By constantly recording, evaluating and adjusting you can get a fairly accurate assesment of your progress and can help your motivation.


----------



## solidassears (Mar 15, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> Keep records. Update them regularly.
> This would include:
> Weight
> Body measurements (skin fold, tape)
> ...



I agree with you but; it is a lot of work and takes time to do all that and in reality, I'm never going to compete in anything. Hell, I'm 66 years old, I just want to look and feel better and get stronger. All of that was happening and I was really happy with the results. Then I had an injury; something where my hams and gluts connect so I can't do all the leg work I used to do; then I got that damn flu which kicked my ass for almost two months. I'm just getting back to feeling somewhat normal and trying to get back to the same level of training I was doing before all this shit happened. Once I get there; I may start tracking all that data.


----------



## Oldschool (Mar 15, 2018)

Im 66 too lol...
You asked, this is what a good personal trainer would tell you.
(No charge to you... us old guys have to stick together)


----------



## solidassears (Mar 15, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> Im 66 too lol...
> You asked, this is what a good personal trainer would tell you.
> (No charge to you... us old guys have to stick together)



Well hell! 52 was a great year!


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Sep 30, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> Keep records. Update them regularly.
> This would include:
> Weight
> Body measurements (skin fold, tape)
> ...



You could just start with the basics, i went out and bought a white board for my little home gym so i can visually see quickly and write down my reps and weights, this is just a quick way to see gains. Then if you like you have the data to go back and analyze more. I love seeing stats and numbers. I am one of those that while losing weight i weigh myself in the morning and at night and worked out an average so i could see if my eating and long mountain hikes were helping. Just gives you a base to go by vs guesstimating and maybe doing far better than you think


----------

